# Walk Behind Mower Tips Needed



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just purchased a used Exmark Turf Tracer with
sulky. 36" model.

Guys I need some advice on making the turns and turning around quickly without tearing the yard up lol.

Only spent 20 minutes on it so far, so I know I've got a lot to learn. Not gonna be like these people who spend hours each day on them.

But figured some of you may have some advice.

Thanks!

And also, do most of you guys cut Bermuda at the lowest setting on the Exmarks (1.5")? I'm so use to the reel mower, that anything past 1/2" seems tall lol.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Here is a thread from another site reference your question.

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/walk-behind-guys-in-here.310322/


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Whenever you turn make sure both tires are moving. Ed CEO from wright manufacturing has a good video on this. I'm still practicing on my Bradley


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@CenlaLowell just watched that video. Gonna practice some more tomorrow just riding around the back yard. I'm interested to see how the 36" floating deck cuts on my uneven back lawn. I've always loved smaller decks for their cut, but I've never owned a floating deck.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I use a 48" Turf Tracer and as someone already mentioned just keep both tires moving.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I played with it more today. Trying to get a feel for squeezing the trigger far enough to go into reverse on 1 wheel and also slow down the other at same time.

I noticed it will kick up/jerk if I'm not careful. Need to find some yards to mow so I can practice lol.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats on the Turf Tracer!

I have a floating deck but belt driven (older model). I do almost like a K-turn but pulling back on the side of where I need to turn. Hard to explain but I'm sure after some more hours you'll get the hang of yours especially since it's hydro it'll be much easier to do a full zero turn.

https://youtu.be/96a-9tsEijA


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

While we are learning, how about a greens mower. Whats the trick with it? I just bought a JD220B and it drags me all over the place. I look like an idiot fighting that thing!


----------

